# Portable Beekeeper Workbench



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

I like to share something I have build in the last two day. It is a portable workbench. The link shows the images on my facebook account. 

We have been taking down the top feeder for inspections and it always ended up on the ground collecting dirt etc. So I've created a portable bee support workbench. It is about 16" off the ground, 21" inches wide, and 48 inches long. Best the legs fold in making it only 3" thick, so it does not take much space to store. It is very solid holding well over 300 pounds. We sat on it! The greatest part is that the open ends are wide enough to hole frames during inspection. So no more leaning against the hive loading up on ants. The material cost is less then 10 dollars! I've used 2x3s from the hardware store. The portable bench also elevates item, so you do not strain your back working on site. 

I've also created a tool caddy to go with it it. It also rests in between the open ends with rails below it so it cannot slip off. It has lots of compartments, like for the bee brush, smoker, a tin to collect burr comb, and a couple more.


----------



## roostershooter7 (May 26, 2011)

Looks good. 

I use something that is a bit easier to use for those of us who are not woodworkers. 

Plus, I don't have to worry about buying all of the lumber and spending my time on making it. 

It's a $36 folding table from Sam's Club. I have also seen them at some Wal-Mart stores. 

http://www.samsclub.com/sams/shop/product.jsp?productId=103425

I don't know what the official weight rating is on this table, but it will hold up to 325 lbs. The wife (115 pounds) and I (210 pounds) sat on it one day to test the durability. It didn't feel like it wanted to budge.


----------



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

I have one of those height adjustable tables. We use it when we go to shows selling items, because it goes up pretty high, so you can use it as a sales counter with the cash register on it. 

The bench was rather easy to make. I do not have fancy tools. All I used what a zigzag saw and a drill. Would have been faster, if I had a table saw and a drill press. Worked out just fine. Again material cost less then 10 bucks.


----------



## dehavik (Jun 5, 2010)

Very nice design and workmanship, and it looks a lot more verstile than the crooked stumps I stood next to my hives. Are you keen on sharing plans?


----------



## Rube63 (Jun 28, 2010)

Me too on the plans...RDH


----------



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

I kind of worked as I went along. Let recap out of my memory. 

2x3s (you need a total of three 8' long boards):
two 48 inches long
three 18 inches long (equals yor frame with plus a little bit extra)
four 18 pieces for the legs (one end round with a bolt hole, and the other end with a 15 degree angle.
4 shorter pieces with a 15 degree angle to stop the legs. I think they are about 5 inches long, but you can cut them to length.

1x2s (you only need one 8' board):
two pieces about 24.5 inches to support the legs.

The 18" long pieces are mounted 12" appart between the long rails. 
The legs are bolted at 7" from each side. I counter sank them so I do not rub against the bolt end and the nuts. I used 2 normal washers for each bolt, and a large washer between the leg and rail to prevent the wood from rubbing against each other.

I hope that is enough to recreate it.


----------



## Eyeshooter (Mar 8, 2008)

Very well thought out and nicely done! Thanks for sharing the plans.

John


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Couple empty deeps with a piece of ply works in a pinch. Or the tailgate of my pickup. I do like your plans though.


----------



## Nichols747 (May 21, 2010)

That's awesome! It's way to orderly for me though. While I've been planning to make a tool caddy for two years, I'm still working out of my trusty "Portable Beekeeper Cardboard Box"... Maybe next year!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Nice peice of woodwork. What keeps the legs from spreading apart? Maybe something between them to keep them from splaying would be in order. Or haven't you had any trouble w/ that yet.

Send it in to ABJ and Bee Culture for their gadjets and gizmos page. You could get a free subscription out of it.


----------



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

It was time for the caddy. I have been using a 2 gallon bucket so far. Yes, we can do without the goodies. I just had it with my old way. LOL


----------



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

sqkcrk said:


> Nice peice of woodwork. What keeps the legs from spreading apart? Maybe something between them to keep them from splaying would be in order. Or haven't you had any trouble w/ that yet.
> 
> Send it in to ABJ and Bee Culture for their gadjets and gizmos page. You could get a free subscription out of it.


Each set of legs has a cross bar holding them in place. You should be able to see it in the image. I guess I have to come up with a blue print and submit it to one of the magazines. Shouldn't be that hard.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I don't mean between each pair of parellel legs, I mean between each set of legs. I bet if I stood on top of the bench and rocked from end to end it would fall down. Unless there is something like what one finds under folding tables to keep the legs spread, maybe I can't see it.

Also, you must not have had any problems like that yet. Good.

Still admire your skill and engineering ability. Where did you learn such woodworking? Hey, there's another idea. Woodworking magazines would pay you for an article. It probably has uses beyond beekeeping.


----------



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

I see what you mean. I did cut stoppers that are screwed onto the long rails sides right next to the bolt mounting the legs to the long rail. The legs are pressing against it when opened up. There is no swinging going on at all, as long as the legs are opened up all the way. Plus the legs are going outwards in a 15 degree angle, and not straight down like those tables that need the support thing to keep them in the right place. The weight of equipment on the long rails will press the legs outwards too. There is absolutely no movement. 

Good thinking, but I already thought about it while building it. SMILE


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm not surprised.

Say Katharina, got anything in your "store" from Berninghausen, Germany?


----------



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

Had to see if there is such a town on the map in Germany. Sure enough there was one in an area we commonly call the "Ruhr-Pot", Germany's coal mining area. How about a piece of coal for 100 bucks? LOL Just kidding of course.


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 5, 2010)

Nice work, Katharina -- thank you for sharing! I really enjoy simple, functional designs like yours.

On the "Red Green Show", Uncle Red says duct tape is a handy man's best friend. I am firmly convinced that construction screws are a handy woman's secret weapon. Glad to see you like 'em too!


----------



## queennopeas (Apr 21, 2011)

Katharina! I'm happy to find you here. It's Cassie from Klamath Falls Beekeepers Assoc. 
I'm new on this message board and just kinda looking around for info here. I still have not found your portable beekeeper workbench on here. Are there pics somewhere? Is it customery for folks to share email adddresses on here? I was hoping I'd find people from my southern Oregon area here.

Cassie 
QueenNoPeas


----------



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

I have not seen anyone from the local club here, but I'm still a newbee too. I did post the images on my facebook page at: 
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.207690765943745.52206.100001084685575&l=1a74018ff0
I will bring it to the next meeting for everyone to see. I will offer to built it for everyone who wants it. It is quite simple, but does require some wood working time.


----------



## queennopeas (Apr 21, 2011)

I saw your pics of the workbench. What a great tool! So what will you be charging for one. Of these benches? It kind of reminds me of a colapsable beach chair or a lap tray. Amazing!

Cassie
QueenNoPeas


----------



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

I'm thinking about 50 dollars each. It's really strong. Paul has sat on it and you know he is a big guy. LOL You can always put a piece of wood over it and use it as a small side table. LOL


----------



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

Katharina,
I have been thinking about a small table for some time now and saw your design a couple of weeks back and decided it might be just what I needed. Pics of the one I built are below. Thanks for posting the pictures and parts list it was a great help and workrd out just fine.
Thanks again,
Ski

http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w45/Beegood_01/BeeWorkTable007.jpg
http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w45/Beegood_01/BeeWorkTable003.jpg
http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w45/Beegood_01/BeeWorkTable004.jpg


----------



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

Nice work! I see you put some plywood underneath to hold the smoker. I made a small tool tray I put on top. You could also use hardware cloth so debris would fall though. I know my description was not as good as a drawing would have been, but I think it was not that hard to build and the pictures said it all. How long did it take you to make one? Another silly question. How much would you sell one for? I'm thinking of making some of club members. The material cost is really not much, but it is more the time it takes to make one. Now the most important question. Is is useful and do you like using it? For me it beats having debris on the bottom of the boxes from the soil and grass, plus I don't have to bend down to get the smoker etc. I also use a small tin can to dump in the wax etc I remove when inspecting the frames.


----------



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks Katharina,
I did not counter sink the bolts but I think it will be fine. Will take the legs off now and put a couple coats of paint on it.
I put a piece of luan paneling underneath but hardware cloth sounds like a better idea.

Your description and pictures were very helpful and made it easy to cut and assemble.

Not sure how long it took to build, worked on it a little at a time between other stuff, had to take it apart once because one side was twisted and the cross pieces were pointing different ways lol, Lowes Home Improvement lumber. I used deck screws and predrilled so it may have taken a bit longer then it should have.
How much to sell them for? I was thinking maybe $35 the next one should go a lot faster and if you start cutting pieces for more then one at a time... If you paint them that would take more time but maybe folks would want to paint them themselves with their color choices. Sell them for as much as they will pay lol.

Is it useful? Don't know just played with it so far have not made it to the bee yard. Hope to try it out over the next several days. I would like to paint it first before it gets waxy and a bit beat up. Have thought about making legs from treated wood so it would last longer if it is left out in the weather. But just some thoughts. I think I am going to like it.
Thank you again for sharing your design.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Sorry, asked and answered.


----------



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

This bench already packs some weight by itself. Pressure treated will even weigh more. Perhaps just the legs would be an idea. You can always cover the ends with a clear wood sealer. I was thinking of painting mine with red barn paint. I already did put a big washer between each leg and frame, so the legs do not rub against it. So far I have not painted it, but I don't leave it out either. I park mine in the carport. I did also use deck screws and counter sank them. The bolts I had laying around were to short so I recessed them, which means the sides are nice and smooth. It really doesn't matter and what you did works just fine.


----------



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

I was just thinking about doing the legs with treated lumber and with your idea of using the hardware cloth instead of the paneling for the bottom it should be able to stay in the bee yard. Mine weighs 21 pounds so not bad at all but if it can stay in the bee yard its one less thing to carry down.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Very nice, I see that legendary German engineering shinning thru!! bout the best I can do is nail a few frames together so I purchased one of these from Northern Tool: 










Personally I like the look of your much better! 8)


----------



## Batman (Jun 7, 2009)

Katharina & Ski,
You both did a great job....I might have to give it a try since I have some scrap 2x4s lying around.

C2


----------



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

Nasalsponge (like that name). What you have is great, but I think beyond my wallet for now. 
Batman, you will love making it. It is not that hard to build and you will like it. I hung several frames into it last time, because I need space in the hive to inspect it. Then I have my tray with tools on it, and it worked like a charm. Material cost 10 bucks! Can't beat that. My husband and I sat on it with some extra stuff loaded on it. 500 pounds total for sure. That is pretty darn good I would say.


----------



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

I've submitted the blue print and pictures to Bee Culture magazine. They have accepted it and it is in this months edition on page 57. Enjoy.


----------



## New Ky Beekeeper (Jun 27, 2011)

roostershooter7 said:


> Looks good.
> 
> I use something that is a bit easier to use for those of us who are not woodworkers.
> Plus, I don't have to worry about buying all of the lumber and spending my time on making it.
> ...


I use and older design of the same table! (Mine does not fold in half) However, I believe the best benefit is you can adjust the height so you are not bending over to work on things! 

However, i may try the wooden table in this series because I like wood! 

Phil


----------



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

I have two of those hight adjustable tables from Tablemate. One I've bought 5 years ago and the other 2 years ago. Sadly the quality went down.
We both have sat on the workbench at the same time and it holds our weight. That was a combined weight of 440 pounds. Yes, we are tall and big! LOL I realize that wood can vary is quality, so I did not want to put a large weight load rating on it. Reality is a chair may work for some. I just like it that I can hang frames in between the work bench. Anyway, anything that works it good. I was just so happy that it was accepted, and hope many of you will build it and love it. 
Katharina


----------



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

Katharina,
I still like the table I built from your plans.
Congratulaions on geting published.

http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w45/Beegood_01/BeeWorkTable009.jpg


----------



## lakebilly (Aug 3, 2009)

Kirk Websters table is simple & practical, easy to use. I use my wife's garden wagon. It hauls supers, & has a HD grid a third the length of the wagon for working on supers. Wheels are great. 

When I saw the pic w/ the dog I thought I was seeing a dog we had 25+ years ago. 
Bogart Snozzgrass Finigan the 14th. Spitt'n image.


----------



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

Lakebilly,
I checked out Kirt Websters table. It is unique how he can tip the table and lay the hive on the table. I am not sure I would ever get used to doing that. But a nice feature.

Kirt Websters bee yard and demo of bee table.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5shWkTOBivU&feature=related


----------



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

Ski said:


> Katharina,
> I still like the table I built from your plans.
> Congratulaions on geting published.
> 
> http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w45/Beegood_01/BeeWorkTable009.jpg


Cool picture.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Nice article Katharina. I bet you got quite a thrill the first time you saw it for yourself. Good job.


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Bringing up this old thread as the portable beekeeper workbench by Katharina is really nice. I have had this in mind for a few years for other purposes and now have one for our hobby greenhouse. It is taller, wider and longer than the pattern provided by Katharina. It is sturdy. We placed another table on top of the bench making a 2-shelf unit and also utilizing the floor space. This bench will be utilized in the front yard when plants are for sale. It can also be used for camping. We made our bench 32" tall and 66" tabletop length. The legs extend a little past the length when set up due to table length to leg ratio. It folds up for storage.

I see there is a you tube by theBeeVlog also. A nice picture also on Post #23 on the thread "Preparing for Small Cell TF Hive (NOOB ALLERT)".

Thanks so much Katharina!


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

duplicate post.


----------



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

Nice to see that there is still interest in it. It is pretty sturdy. I see you've made a larger version. In this case you have to adjust the legs angle a little bit and bring the stopper closer. Or just leave it as is and use it. LOL
For those that like to get the building instructions go to my facebook to download it for free.
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.350254765105307.1073741829.331132277017556&type=3
Katharina


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh, I forgot to mention that we did not leave the ends open of the table top. Someone could still get frames in those areas though. Our table top was 16x66 and 32" high. The legs on the outside of the framing made it 19". Leg spread determines it's footprint. If you want it totally collapsible, then leg length matters. We could not get more length for the table top to accommodate folded legs completely due to confines of the green house. It still folds up enough to store against the garage wall.

Like was said, very sturdy!



Edit: We made the stopper blocks much shorter.


----------

